# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DHL Mission Report - Month Three

## Saizaphod

*If you're new to the League, read this first!
The Missions of the third month have arrived!*

*Additional information about the targets:* 
*Gang* The local police department is receiving multiple reports of a group of thugs vandalizing the nearby area. Find the group and make them stop. 
*Behind a corner* A citizen of the Dream World claims to have seen something dangerous behind a nearby corner. Go investigate and face any opponent you encounter. 
*Evil wizard* A corrupted wizard is casting evil spells on the innocent citizens of the Dream World. Face the wizard and defeat him/her!
*In a cave* *( Requires B-Tier )* A group of young teenagers called the local police department, claiming to have seen something moving inside a nearby cave. By the noises they heard from within the cave, they suspect that what ever it is that's inside the cave, it's hostile and dangerous. Go investigate and face any opponent you encounter. 
*Building fire* A building is on fire! Noises can be heard from within the building and witnesses are certain that there is still someone trapped inside. Get to the scene as soon as possible and find a way to put out the fire and try to save anyone who's still inside! 
*Doppelganger* *Be yourself* and face your doppelganger, your clone. *Rule:*  The fight must contain dream powers from both sides. 

*Ancient forest giant* Thousands of farmers are leaving a forested valley. They're pale and scared, and they tell rumors of "something" moving above the treetops, something colossal. Countless of small towns look to be "crushed" under something incredibly heavy, as if a mountain had passed through. *Find the forested valley* and face the enemy!
*Demon King* A dark lord has awoken from his eternal sleep. Find the dark lord and defeat him, before he can fulfill his dark and monstrous plans! 

*Get Battling!*


1. Hukif 2. SnowStrider 3. MadMonkey 4. Sensei 5. Saizaphod 6. Shabby 7. TheAssassin56 8. Stintman 9. Dreamcafe11 10. FryingMan 11. Patience108 12. NarutoUzukami 13. Cookino 14. DreamsMadeReal 15. Scalysaurus 16. ExothermReacton 17. MagicChicken
*Events of the last month*
Last month's missions

*Tatsumonki*(MadMonkey) promoted to *B*-Tier. *Saizaphod* promoted to *C*-Tier.
Note: You can view the other Heroes' battles by clicking the "Task" underneath. 

*Tatsumonki* completed a Yellow-Task, a Green-Task and managed to have vision of the other Yellow-target gaining *18 Points.*
+ Tatsumonki also summoned Song(Dreamcafe11) twice, and she helped him with the other Yellow-Task. 
*Dusk*(SnowStrider) completed a Yellow-Task gaining *12 Points.*
*Saizaphod* completed a Green-Task gaining *5 Points.*

*BackSlash*(MagicChicken) has joined the Dream Hero League.

----------


## MadMonkey

I really like this months missions! Good job Saizaphod!

The wizard one should be perfect because of the whole good witch vs evil witch thing going on for me. Sensei should have a good time with that one too. I will ask Juliana to guide me to my first evil witch fight! After she teaches me to fight with/against magic that is.

----------


## Saizaphod

Thanks  :smiley:  Can't wait to see how you'll manage the wizard !

Also guys, you can post all Dream Hero League or LD battling related entries etc. into these threads as well!

----------


## DawnEye11

:  ) Cool tasks. I will do my best to put effort like I did in the spellbee competition. If i dont suceed you can put me in the dungeon with the rest of the villains.

----------


## Kuyarei

Very nice missions this time around, good thing you got rid of the animals  :;-): . The doppleganger sounds great aswell.

----------


## MadMonkey

I didn't do a DHL mission for the month but I was in a team of superheros that included my dreamviews friend AndresLD and possibly SnowStrider. I'm not sure but the team might have been associated with DHL. After defeating the villains AndresLD and I got in a fight that was pretty epic!

AndresLD Rematch - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MagicChicken

I couldnt get into Dream Views for a while for some weird reason, but ill for sure give these a go!

----------


## Saizaphod

Hmm, would it be okay with you guys if this month's missions went on for another month? No one has managed to complete a task yet and the League is quite inactive at the moment. It would save me time, and give you more time to try and complete some of the current missions if you wanted.  :smiley:

----------


## Cookino

I'd be okay with that. Recently I've been getting lucid more frequently and getting better with dream control. I even had a dream recently where I remembered the "behind a corner" task and tried to find something but woke up shortly after. I think it won't be long before I finish my first mission!

----------


## Saizaphod

> I'd be okay with that. Recently I've been getting lucid more frequently and getting better with dream control. I even had a dream recently where I remembered the "behind a corner" task and tried to find something but woke up shortly after. I think it won't be long before I finish my first mission!



Awesome! Looks like we will have have another ranked Hero soon!  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

I would really like that because I really like this months missions. I had a dry spell from burning myself out with Sbellbee2's competition and then starting school. Now my schedule worked itself out and I should start getting more lucids again and I have been having a lot of fragments about being a superhero too!

----------


## Saizaphod

Okay, another month with these missions it is!  :smiley:  Let's go get these bad guys!

----------


## DawnEye11

I only managed to get one gang member...and I did it in a hesitant manner cause I just wanted to be done with the mission :I Does it have to be more than one. >.<

Lol and I just noticed it said make them stop. I could've just talked to him instead of dream shooting him.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I only managed to get one gang member...and I did it in a hesitant manner cause I just wanted to be done with the mission :I Does it have to be more than one. >.<
> 
> Lol and I just noticed it said make them stop. I could've just talked to him instead of dream shooting him.



Ooh you finally tried a DHL mission, cool!  :smiley:  I think that counts  ::D:  It doesn't have to be super specific for the task to be completed in my opinion. You figured out he was the gang member and he threatened you. You can link the DJ entry to your post too if you want.

Yeah you can end all the tasks in non-lethal manner too. Congratz again on the mission.  :smiley: 

*4 Points for Song!*  Welcome to the C-Tier !  ::D:

----------


## DawnEye11

> Ooh you finally tried a DHL mission, cool!  I think that counts  It doesn't have to be super specific for the task to be completed in my opinion. You figured out he was the gang member and he threatened you. You can link the DJ entry to your post too if you want.
> 
> Yeah you can end all the tasks in non-lethal manner too. Congratz again on the mission. 
> 
> *4 Points for Song!*  Welcome to the C-Tier !



Oh okay. That's good to know. I'm glad I was actually able to do something for this month. Thanks for the warm welcome as well.  :Bliss:

----------


## Stintman

So the Batgirl had a small run in with the gangsters last night. It's fragmented but I remember lucidity on a college campus. There were a few guys crowding around a tree so I assumed they were the gang members causing trouble. I used a watch on my wrist to deploy my armor and punched one threw a batarang at another but the batarang hit me and then I woke up.

----------


## Saizaphod

> So the Batgirl had a small run in with the gangsters last night. There were a few guys crowding around a tree so I assumed they were the gang members causing trouble. I used a watch on my wrist to deploy my armor and punched one threw a batarang at another but the batarang hit me and then I woke up.



Nice going  :smiley:  Though I admit, I laughed a bit for that batarang incident  ::chuckle:: . Awesome that you managed to deploy your dream powers so quickly!

Guys and gals I'm thinking that we should get full points (normal/double) if we even manage to get into a fight with the targets, without winning. Something like what happened to Batgirl can be a bit discouraging if you're only given "1 Point for Losing the Battle". What do you think?  :smiley:  

So I suggest Batgirl gets the full* 4 Points!*

----------


## DawnEye11

Yeah, it can be discouraging if you hoped to win but lost so I'm okay with it. It does change the "put a stop to them" part but it's not bad if it encourages you to keep doing missions I think.  :smiley:

----------


## Stintman

No opponents faced last night but it turns out I have a Batcave. O.o Its located beneath my grandparents house. It's more of an office but it had these computers with batsymbols and I .can use my Batwatch to teleport there

----------


## Saizaphod

> No opponents faced last night but it turns out I have a Batcave. O.o Its located beneath my grandparents house. It's more of an office but it had these computers with batsymbols and I .can use my Batwatch to teleport there



Oh wow  ::D:  You should totally write a DJ entry about it, it would be an interesting read!

----------


## DawnEye11

DJ Entry
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...mission-77776/

I know it's october 1st but...I did the dhl wizard mission forgetting about the date so can it still count? ^^"

----------


## Saizaphod

> I know it's october 1st but...I did the dhl wizard mission forgetting about the date so can it still count? ^^"



Oh cool! You got another enemy defeated!  :smiley:  Of course, the month ends only at the 15th of each month. So *5 more Points* to you! Congratz  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Saizaphod

Dang, I missed the clue  from my dream. I entered a dark alley setting due to a WILD and I was already wearing a red dream hero costume. I went after another dream goal of mine isntead  ::?:

----------


## DawnEye11

> Dang, I missed the clue  from my dream. I entered a dark alley setting due to a WILD and I was already wearing a red dream hero costume. I went after another dream goal of mine isntead



: )Its okay. It happens. At least you still got to do another goal of yours while wearing a cool costume.

----------


## Saizaphod

I'll post the next missions tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## ExothermReacton

> I'll post the next missions tomorrow



Oh good, I thought the project was dead. xd
Glad to hear otherwise!

----------


## Saizaphod

> Oh good, I thought the project was dead. xd
> Glad to hear otherwise!



Haha yeah, it is really quiet, but I mean why not keep it up if someone's up for a lucid challenge?  :smiley:  There's also the score board which may attract some participants. Gives a sort of a recognition reward. I also enjoy making the missions reports! ( though I'm running out of proper ideas for opponents lol ). Taking all suggestions for opponent ideas! PM them to me if anyone has any.

----------


## Saizaphod

_Double month is over, locking this thread now. Next month's missions have arrived! _ 

Ps.Well done this month Dreamcafe and Stintman!  :smiley:

----------

